# 3rd pregnancy at 39 and body falling APART!



## ChrissiK

Hi ladies,

I can not believe how much of a bigger toll this pregnancy is taking on my body. In addition the the varicouse veins on my legs I had the last pregnancy, I have a softening pelvis, sciatic nerve pain and now the most unbelievable varicouse vein on my vulva. It is so swollen and painful. I am only 26 weeks and it seems I will have to run around with a) support hose for my legs, b) maternity belt for my back and c) a vaginal support belt. What's next?
Seriously, I am fearing my body will fall apart in the remaining 14 weeks!!

Anybody else having these issues?


----------



## truly_blessed

arr poor thing :hugs: I've just turned 42 and this is my first so nothing to compare it to but *touch wood* I've been absolutely fine and no real complaints, bit of stretching pain as she doesn't change position very much and numbness when my bump goes mega hard but nothing else to report thankfully. Just everything becoming such an effort now but I presume that's the same whatever age you are.


----------



## Dorian

I feel for you Chris. I'm 41, this is my fourth baby. I have fibromyalgia (which thankfully has taken a back seat, for the most part), I have arthritis is both hips and lower back and I have nerve problems in my hands. Sigh~ talk about falling apart. LOL


----------



## suzimc

I'm falling appart too honey and I'm 37! My heart goes too fast, I can't breath and my hips feel like they're becoming unattached! I'm sure this was easier when I had the first 3! xxx


----------



## BeachComber

I hear you! This is baby number 4 and I am 35 and I feel like I am dragging most days now. My pelvis aches badly, I also have this weird vein thing in my you-know-where....just saw that with a mirror the other day when trying to shave down there, LOL. I can't breathe either and I also have this issue with my heart sometimes skipping, although it seems to not be a big deal.

Then on top of it all, this little girl is flopping around all over the place in there and causing a lot of pain and pressure when she does. They told me that I will need another ultrasound just before my c-section so that they know what part of her will be coming out first! 

Hugs to all of us! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jo14

im with you im 37 on number 4, im only 18 weeks and i have SPD my hips pubic bone and back are so sore, I have sciatic nerve pain, I also have stomach pain high up like ulcer pain, swollen veins in my down below, and the heavy bit is yet to come, I am also sure i did not suffer with this at 21 lol


----------



## Storm1jet2

This thread makes me feel more normal! I'm 36, have crippling pain in my hips at night, heartburn, bad skin, carpal tunnel syndrome in my wrists and lovely big fat feet and hands! My shoes don't fit and I keep dropping things - what fun. That said this is number one so I have nothing to compare it too :) All be worth it in the end!


----------



## animalcracker

Glad to hear I am not alone! I am 39 years old, this is my first and I can't be on my feet for more than 20 mins. I need to sit down! I'm as lazy as a sloth and I find it very hard to breath. Not too long to go now :)


----------



## Primroses

Poor you! 
It's probably not just age but also the fact that your body might have weakend through the previous pregnancies. 

When I was expecting my first child, at 43 (3 years ago), I had a very good pregnancy. I've had recurrent lumbagos (2/year) and, sporadic, sciatica since I was 30. During my pregnancy I had one occurence of lumbago (after a fall) and pregnancy induced sciatic for approx 8 weeks. But that was it. I exercised at my gym 2-3 times a week, up until one week before my c-section. I might add that I was quite fit (exercising 4-7/week for 20 years) before conceiving.

It was AFTER I had my son that my body fell apart. It took a long time to recover from my c-section. My stomach was very swollen, and I looked pregnant for over a year afterwards. I got tennis elbow, trigger finger and other inflammations in the body. I developed herniated discs in my lower back, which was extremely painful (I had the latest "outbreak" i May of this year). My already stiff mid-back go ridiculously stiff and hips and, nowadays, it can take several hours before I can walk properly after a night's sleep. I have achy finger joints, a bad knee and some kind of inflammation going on in my foot. I still exercise (approx 3/week in the gym), but I'm far from being my old self. And I weigh 10kg more than I ever did pre-pregnancy. 

And now I'm (amazingly so) pregnant again, at 46! My biggest worry (apart from the, very high risk, of miscarrying) is how I will cope - physically, since my body is in much worse shape now than it was when I was expecting my son.


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: Girls :hugs:

I am 36 & expecting number 4....I must admit im just starting to feel exhausted :sleep:


----------



## inxsmhpy

I've just turned 40 :cry: and this is no......6!!!!!! You can imagine how I'm feeling! 

:hugs: everyone I wish none of us were suffering but I'm reassured to know it's not just me!


----------



## Acer

:hi: 38 here, and same...picking up the parts before thankfully going to bed each evening! ugh. had heartburn with first-NOTHING compared to this time round! Am still tasting the big mac i craved at lunch time and devoured.meh. That'll teach me! We live on 2nd floor and I am CURSING the stairs everytime I forget something in the car.

:hugs:...but we're happy....right?!:winkwink:


----------



## scotmum35

( hugs ) to all i have fibromyalgia high bp asthma and a load of other problems.i already felt about 60 before preg and some days i feel even older.my first preg was the worst pain wise.i got a disabled shower put in round about april and im getting a second stair rail put in and im guessing im really gonna need them now.... the joys of the body ;) and im only 35


----------



## Dorian

Scotmom, did you have fibro when you had your first child? I've only had it for a few years, so this is my only pregnancy dealing with it. I've read that a lot of women start really feeling the pain at about month 7. And I was wondering if your fibro was better or worse or the same, during pregnancy?


----------



## scotmum35

Dorian said:


> Scotmom, did you have fibro when you had your first child? I've only had it for a few years, so this is my only pregnancy dealing with it. I've read that a lot of women start really feeling the pain at about month 7. And I was wondering if your fibro was better or worse or the same, during pregnancy?

i wasnt diagnosed till i was in my 30s but from about the age of 11 i had issues with energy by 14 i was signed off school cause i couldnt cope but at that age id go from having no energy for weeks and months to being fit and healthy again.before i got preg at 20 i would hill walk or walk 10 miles a day no problem but when i was preg i lost all my energy spent most of my time in bed my pelvis and thighs were in constant pain,severe constipation and a kidney infection.all in all it wasnt a good preg.
when i got preg with the youngest i had no energy or sleep pattern and had pnd.at 24 i went to see if i had ME but i was told i didnt have fibro but nobody officially diagnosed ME bk then so i was in my early 30s when i was finally diagnosed it by the same clinic that tested the first time round.the specialist said i should have been told bk then i had fibro.it really does get to me not being active and being in pain when trying to do simple things. it just doesnt seem natural.i also have sleep disorders which is also part of it so im glad my partner of 5 yrs has no intention of upping and leaving me like my kids dad did when the youngest was 2 yrs old.im gonna need a lot of help being a new mum again thats for sure.


----------



## Honeyblossom

Im 40 with number1.i am Really shocked how hard pregnancy is.i feel a prisoner in my own body. i saw a teen mum to be on the tube yesterday- she was about 8 months and on her way out in clubbing clothes, she refused a seat too! Not fair


----------



## JaniceT

I'm 37, expecting #2 and #3, only 7 weeks pregnant and I feel like a truck ran over me. My 1st pregnancy was rather good. This time, the total opposite :-(


----------



## ziggi

I'm 36 and am we are going to ttc this month baby no 5:huh:

I had my fourth child at 34 and suffered from vulval verified veins. I'd wear support knickers over ordinary knickers. I also had SPF which means I couldn't walk much. I'm very nervous this time round. I'm not as healthy and fit as I'd like to be. My weight is fine but I home Ed so it means I've got my kids around 24/7.....

I got through it by taking it one day at a time....


----------



## ziggi

ziggi said:


> I'm 36 and am we are going to ttc this month baby no 5:huh:
> 
> I had my fourth child at 34 and suffered from vulval verified veins. I'd wear support knickers over ordinary knickers. I also had SPF which means I couldn't walk much. I'm very nervous this time round. I'm not as healthy and fit as I'd like to be. My weight is fine but I home Ed so it means I've got my kids around 24/7.....
> 
> I got through it by taking it one day at a time....

Oops - vericose not verified! Damn this iPad!!


----------



## ChrissiK

Ziggi - was there anything else you did for the vulva varicose veins? I have this support band, but it squeezes other parts uncomfortably... Anything you avoided? I have a hard time after a shower, it's just freakish down there (Thank goodness the belly is in the way by now LOL)


----------



## happymamma

inxsmhpy said:


> I've just turned 40 :cry: and this is no......6!!!!!! You can imagine how I'm feeling!
> 
> :hugs: everyone I wish none of us were suffering but I'm reassured to know it's not just me!

Wierd, I thought for a second this was my post lol.

I just turned 40 last month, Im pg with #6, A Boy!! And Im feeling like crap!!! My body doesn't ache, Im just drained all the time. Im very weak, can't seam to do much without my body starting to shake. Like Im not getting enough sleep or vitamins,... which I am so its just messed up.

Om planning on going back to the gym on jan 9th,. when my older kids are back in school. Maybe that will help? Im also getting some bw done, maybe its something as simple as low iron?


----------



## lealou

im on my 3rd pregnancy and only 27 but im already suffering from pain in my muscles if i sit up to fast and everytime im sick i pee a bit as my pelvic floor is completly wrecked!:blush: im only 6 weeks pregnant so ive got a while to go yet!!!


----------



## jules7521

I can so relate.. My OH teased me that I am going to turn into Rip vanWinkle because if I had my way I'd sleep nonstop. This is my 4th pregnancy after 2 losses and I feel like I'm falling apart. Everything hurts lol my back, hips legs ache and I generally feel 85 lol glad I'm not alone!


----------



## SummerZ

I feel better hearing there are others out there having similar experiences. I'm 37, pregnant with my 3rd(DS 10, DD 8) and this time around is so much harder. I have partial placenta previa (was full for some time) and so I have to rest often. I have vericose veins that hurt my right leg so I have to wear support socks and I can't stand for too long. I'm swollen and tired and have back pain and abdominal pressure when I stand for too long. I was able to do so much in my last two pregnancies so this resting stuff is hard. Especially since I was a pretty active person before (taught aerobics) and now I'm not permitted to exercise or do too much at all. I just had to take my 3 hour glucose test because my 1 hour test came up with elevated levels, so I'm waiting to hear whether I have gestational diabeties(never had before). I have so much I want to do around the house and errands I want to run but I can't because I have to rest more than do much of anything else and I find it SO HARD! How many times before have I imagined how nice it would be to be forced to sit and relax but now I find it so hard and depressing at times. ugh! I feel big and tired and ready to be done. :( I hate saying that since this will be my last and I'm so excited to meet this little girl, yet my body is not cooperating and I don't love being pregnant like some women do. Wish I did. 

Also, I woke up with painful cramping this morning and later in the morning while fixing kids breakfast had a bit of a gush/leak that required me to change my pants. I didn't panic because it's happened before and the doctor told me last time to just watch for continuous leaking. So that's what I'm doing. I'm bedridden (per my husband's request) and hoping this is just a freak thing. SOOOOOOO tired of resting and feeling big and hungry and achy. LOL

SO, I feel your pain. (((hugs)))


----------



## clarel976

So Glad I'm Not alone. This 3rd prgnancy is killing me and i've still got 3 months to go. My privates and inner thighs are aching like mad as soon as i walk or stand, my heels are hurting, probably from hobbling around my back aches and I'm shattered to the point i could spend all day lay down sleeping or just lying around. Good god its tuff this time round x x


----------



## future_numan

Same here.. since this is my 5th baby.. that is most likely the cause of my achs and pains.. not my age.

My hips are so sore, esp. are attempting to do housework or long walks / stairs.
I am finding I am super edgy too.. someone says something wrong and I want to rip their face off:haha:
I am usually a pretty easy going person.
On top of that I am so tired all the time:coffee:


----------



## DeeM73

Glad I'm not the only one!I can't remember being like this with my other 2 but that was 12 years ago!Have kept pretty well apart from sore legs and nose bleeds :( Will be worth it in the end ladies :) x


----------

